# [solved] Headless VirtualBox

## Obelix

So, hier im Gegensatz zu meinem Beinahe-Gnome-Ausflug mal ein "echtes" Problem:

Auf dem Server läuft ein VirtualBox headless. Das klappt auch alles prima, außer beim Server-Neustart. Das kommt zwar so gut wie nie vor, aber manchmal muss er halt neu starten. Dabei sollten die virtuellen Maschinen alle wieder gestartet werden. Der Versuch wäre auch da, aber /etc/init.d/vboxinit mosert, dass die Module (vbox{drv,netadp,netflt}) nicht geladen wären, und startet eben nicht.

Bis ich das dann merke, sind die Module inzwischen geladen und ich kann die Boxen alle starten. Nur eben nicht automatisch.

Kann ich das irgendwie steuern, dass ERST mal die Module für VB ge-insmod-ed werden und DANACH erst die Boxen gestartet?

----------

## Christian99

du könntest die module einfach in die /etc/conf/modules eintragen. dann werden sie ziemlich am anfang beim booten geladen. wenn das immer noch nicht reicht, dann trage noch in die /etc/rc.conf noch sowas wie rc_vboxinit_need=modules ein. dann wartet vboxinit noch explizit auf modules.

Aber wahrscheinlich ist das gar nicht nötig.

----------

## Obelix

... Die Module sind in /etc/conf.d/modules eingetragen. Ich probiere es morgen aus, mit rc.conf 

Kann ich nicht auch bei /etc/init.d/vboxinit in der need Sektion modules mit eintragen? Heißt das dann einfach modules oder gibt es etwas spezielles? Ok. Das kann ich dann aber googlen... 

Danke für den Tipp. Ich werde berichten, wie ich es lösen konnte...

----------

## Christian99

du kannst es natürlich auch in /etc/init.d/vboxinit in der need Sektion eintragen, aber um "von Hand" solche Änderungen zu machen ist extra die /etc/rc.conf da. aber beide Methoden sind äquivalent.

----------

## Obelix

ich habs in /etc/rc.conf eingetragen, aber das beeindruckt die VirtualBox gar nicht. Danach hab ichs in /etc/init.d/vboxinit eingertragen, aber geht ebensowenig.

Ich habe allerdings die Vermutung, da ich noch nicht alles zur Verfügung habe beim Start. Wobei das einzig "kritische" ist die mySql, die noch nicht läuft. Aber was will vbox mit mysql?

ich versuch mal was anderes. Ich restarte den Dienst, nachdem ich die verschlüsselten Platten gemounted habe, denn von Hand hat es so funktioniert. Jetzt muss ich nur noch das mounten der verschlüsselten Platten irgendwie automatisieren. Dazu habe ich aber schon mal einen anderen thread gestartet, den ich jetzt gleich nochmal ausgrabe...

ist der thread jetzt eigentlich [solved], denn eine echte Lösung habe ich ja (noch) nicht, sondern ich versuche nur einen workaround...?

----------

## Christian99

werden denn die module geladen? da kommt eine meldung vom modules skript. oder gibts da schon probleme?

----------

## bell

Für den automatisierten Entschlüsseln der Platten gibt es den Dienst "dmcrypt" (ist bei cryptsetup dabei). Trag also Deine verschlüsselten Partitionen in die /etc/conf.d/dmcrypt und füge den Dienst zum "boot"-Level hinzu. Der Dienst wird noch vor "fsck" ausgeführt, damit die verschlüsselten Platten auch überprüft werden. Wenn Du kein GPG-Key nutzt, so wartet der Boot-Vorgang bis Du das Passwort eingegeben hast.

----------

## Obelix

Module werden geladen, denn wenn ich die Platten manuell gemountet habe, kann ich einfach die boxen hochfahren und fertig. Also sind die Module da. Außerdem nutze ich die selbe Vorgehensweise (allerdings nicht headless sondern "normal") auf meinem Entwicklungsrechner, und dort werden die Module auch problemlos geladen, wenn sie eingetragen sind.

--

Wegen des Entschlüsselns der Pakete muss ich mir noch was überlegen. Ich will nämlich, dass die Platten, selbst wenn sie mit dem Server gemeinsam geklaut werden, nicht mehr starten. Also muss ich das irgendwie von einem anderen im Netz befindlichen Rechner abhängig machen. Vieleicht, dass ich die Schlüssel auf einem Stick ablege, der an einem Rechner steckt, der im Netz ist. Sollten dann Platte und Server an einem anderen Ort wieder gestartet werden, fehlt das Passwort. Selbiges gilt, wenn man noch mitbekommt, dass jemand das Gebäude betritt, der keinen Zugriff haben soll, dann zieht man den Stick ab und rebootet den Server (jetzt wäre es gut, wenn VirtualBox trotzdem starten würde). Ok, das klingt vielleicht paranoid, aber auf den Platten sind meine Sourcecodes und einiege Kundendaten, und ich will definitiv verhindern, dass diese in die falschen Hände gelangen...

----------

## Christian99

 *Quote:*   

> wenn ich die Platten manuell gemountet habe

 

Welche platten? die auf denen die Images sind?

Ohne die gehts ja auch schlecht, die müssen natürlich auch gemountet sein.

wenn die nicht automatisch gemountet werden können, kann ja auch nix automatisch starten.

----------

## Obelix

...ich hoffe, das war rein rhetotisch  :Wink: 

Natürlich sind die images vorhanden. Interessater weise (ich musste eine neue Maschine zusätzlich aufsetzen) startet die neue Maschine anscheinend schon mit (ich kann ja nicht dauern den Server booten, nur um das zu testen)

Und das will mir so gar nicht recht einleuchten.

Das, was auf den verschlüsselten und daher nicht verfügbaren Platten liegt, ist der Inhalt für Apache, SVN und mysql. Das hat doch alles nix mit VirtualBox zu tun, oder?

Und warum hat letztes Mal beim Booten nur eine Maschine rumgezickt...

----------

## Christian99

Eigentlich solltest das nichts mit VirtualBox zu tun haben.

Aber um irgendwie weiterhelfen zu können, bräuchte man irgendwelche logs. Ich hab das VB intiskript noch nicht verwendet, deswegen weiß ich nicht, was für ausgaben das macht, aber postet doch mal deine rc.log vom booten.

(eventuell vorher in /etc/rc.conf aktivieren)

----------

## Obelix

hab heute früh mal den Server versucht zu booten (der hat nicht mehr gebootet. Er hat zwar noch gemeldet, dass er runterfahren will, aber ist einfach an geblieben. Hinlaufen und Pwserknopf gedrückt halten hats möglich gemacht)

Der Neustart verlief gut. Seit ich die Abhängigkeit direkt im init-Script eingetragen habe, scheint es zu klappen...

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe! Sollte sich nochmal was anderes ergeben, würde ich den Thread wiederbeleben....

----------

